# These brush keepers are the real deal.



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I saw these on Shark Tank and a week later I saw them at home depot. Brushcovers.com


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Have you used them? 

I bought a couple but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Website is thepaintbrushcover.com


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I actually employed a guy who patented plastic brush keepers here in Aus. He lost everything he owned trying to get the concept off the ground.

Did they work.......I had left Purdys in the for 3 months in the heat, no attention at all. If you are wondering what the purdy was doing left for three months......it was left on a job we went back to do touch ups on. 

Very good investment if you tend to abuse your brushes!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know I actually enjoy wrapping brushes up in newspaper ....added bonus if I have a few rubber bands handy


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would consider buying these.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Have them, they work great!!
Roller covers also!!


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Amazing what the shark tank show does for people. As stated they are in the largest hardware store chain, now they are in the largest paint store chain now too. (SW)

It makes you want to start looking at solutions for what you do everyday.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think every painter has thought about making something like that, I am suprised it took this long for it to happen.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

These, or something like them, have been around on and off for years. I have probably a couple dozen in my basement that I bought for pennies when Duron trashed them. Nothing really new here. Maybe they will be marketed a little better this time, but I expect to see them on the HD clearance rack in a few months. I won't be buying any more though.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

One of the most innovative products I have seen in a long time. We will be buying quite a few for all of our crew members


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Proalliance coatings said:


> These, or something like them, have been around on and off for years. I have probably a couple dozen in my basement that I bought for pennies when Duron trashed them. Nothing really new here. Maybe they will be marketed a little better this time, but I expect to see them on the HD clearance rack in a few months. I won't be buying any more though.


I think the key to these particular ones are that they seal really well. I watched the shark tank video at the brush cover site, and it sort of explains it


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought a set of three about 6 months ago and have been using them constantly. I plan on buying more so that I can use them to store all of my brushes. These are way better than storing with cardboard or paper. The thing that I like the most is that when you are not using the brush while working is that you can place them in the covers instead of leaving the brush in the can. This keeps the brush tips straight and you can close the can so no drying out of your product. The covers clean very easily. Have not tried the roller covers yet but will probably get a few of those as well. I am all for anything that increases time savings on a job.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I think the key to these particular ones are that they seal really well. I watched the shark tank video at the brush cover site, and it sort of explains it


There was a version just a year ago or so that had a zip lock on it. Bankrupt! Just giving a retailers perspective. I thought they were a great idea myself, that's why I have so many at home that I couldn't sell. And they are so airtight you can store water in them. couldn't sell the damn things. And that was a store that did 97% contractor business. At the very least I would think they would be good to keep the brush from getting out of shape in the back of a van. ???


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

And I have 5 or so roller cover keepers from 15 years ago that didn't sell either. Again, watertight. If I get any idea the painters around here want them, I am all over it though.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

just looked at the website. They are nearly identical to the ones I have in my basement. Only the ones I had came in four sizes, and we couldn't get $1.00 each for them. If those older companies that made them hadn't gone bankrupt, I would be surprised if there weren't some lawsuits being thrown out there.
I guess some of us sellers and painters alike, have been burned by a few newfangled tools in the past. (accubrush) Damn did I type that out loud again?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Proalliance coatings said:


> There was a version just a year ago or so that had a zip lock on it. Bankrupt! Just giving a retailers perspective. I thought they were a great idea myself, that's why I have so many at home that I couldn't sell. And they are so airtight you can store water in them. couldn't sell the damn things. And that was a store that did 97% contractor business. At the very least I would think they would be good to keep the brush from getting out of shape in the back of a van. ???


I currently use zip lock bags when i have to set a brush down for a little while, or when I have a priming brush on stand by for further work. But in order to make them air tight, I have to seal them with tape. A real hokey set up. 

Now, if someone can invent a temporary lid for a five and a duece that still has a roller frame and grid in the bucket, (without having to submerge the roller) that might be another useful tool. I know they make one for roller pans, but pans are for DIY'ers...Bring it!


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd only be interested in one for keeping a brush in Cover Stain or BIN forever wet. That would be sweet. 



CApainter said:


> Now, if someone can invent a temporary lid for a five and a duece that still has a roller frame and grid in the bucket, (without having to submerge the roller) that might be another useful tool.I know they make one for roller pans, but pans are for DIY'ers...Bring it!


Look what you've done…I have to respond. Last time I checked, they didn't make a 5 an 18" can fit in. 

And you must use one of these for bathrooms or other small rooms requiring only a gallon?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can see these being useful for long term brush storage after they are clean. If I break out anything but the two brushes i use daily they are prone to being dried out. But like CApainter i use ziplock bags for brushes i am using, during lunch breaks and such.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

And it would definitely be nice to have a lid for fivers that would seal without having to submerge half of the frame in paint.. i usually just throw a piece of plastic over the bucket if im not going to be using it for a while. not perfect but does help.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> I'd only be interested in one for keeping a brush in Cover Stain or BIN forever wet. That would be sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, what a cute little roller set up:jester: 


Rag and bag (wet rag, grocery bag) works well for me for short-medium term brush and/or pot storage. The only drawback is the rag drips water for a while. Would be nice to have something that would keep a deuce rig fresh without the moisture.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I currently use zip lock bags when i have to set a brush down for a little while, or when I have a priming brush on stand by for further work. But in order to make them air tight, I have to seal them with tape. A real hokey set up.
> 
> Now, if someone can invent a temporary lid for a five and a duece that still has a roller frame and grid in the bucket, (without having to submerge the roller) that might be another useful tool. I know they make one for roller pans, but pans are for DIY'ers...Bring it!


Ahh. Bucket vs tray debate. You are still wrong CA.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Genesis 4:9
"Am I my brushes keeper?"


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Aluminum foil. We get the Food Service rolls from Costco.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gough said:


> Aluminum foil. We get the Food Service rolls from Costco.


Cheap, works great. try a product called Cling wrap on those buckets. I can cover a paint tray with it and the paint will keep for days without drying out. Crap, i'm trying to sell paint! Why am I telling you guys that?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Was - mart bags. You already have 200 stored away anyways. Who here is guilty of hoarding those or has a wife guilty of it?

Either I use those for rollers/brushes or they take over my house hehe


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

5 gallon bucket lid with a little hacksaw alteration. 
Works with a roller setup or under a pump. 

Won't help with roller trays, but that's DIY stuff anyway. Lol.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I use a roll of 24" masking plastic and tape. Seems like the plastic covers are just another thing to clean.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Andyman said:


> I use a roll of 24" masking plastic and tape. Seems like the plastic covers are just another thing to clean.


Me too.
I use Husky 12' X 400' .31mil plastic. If you cut it into 1' squares you can wrap 4800 brushes for about $18.00 bucks

If y'all would like, tomorrow I can take a few pics of how I cover deuce's, 5's, rollers, and brushes:whistling2:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> 5 gallon bucket lid with a little hacksaw alteration.
> Works with a roller setup or under a pump.
> 
> Won't help with roller trays, but that's DIY stuff anyway. Lol.


I literally just did that today for my high boy sprayer, lol


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

driftweed said:


> Was - mart bags. You already have 200 stored away anyways. Who here is guilty of hoarding those or has a wife guilty of it?
> 
> Either I use those for rollers/brushes or they take over my house hehe


My mother actually makes a crocheted bag to keep plastic bags in.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Proalliance coatings said:


> My mother actually makes a crocheted bag to keep plastic bags in.


The WW bought a bag for 'em

Personally, I don't understand the notion of BUYING (or making) a BAG to keep bags in. :confused1:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> The WW bought a bag for 'em
> 
> Personally, I don't understand the notion of BUYING (or making) a BAG to keep bags in. :confused1:


Dude, that's so meta.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> The WW bought a bag for 'em
> 
> Personally, I don't understand the notion of BUYING (or making) a BAG to keep bags in. :confused1:


My mother was actually selling them at the local farmers markets. The amish ladies loved them.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I just looked at these brush covers on the webpage. They offer a 3-pack for $8.95 and a "Pro edition" for $12.99 (that is sold out at the moment). The product description for each type of 3-pack is identical. So...what differentiates a "Pro edition" from the other pack? I'm cornfused...

I probably will take the plunge and order a set to test them out.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Ahhh, what a cute little roller set up:jester:
> 
> 
> Rag and bag (wet rag, grocery bag) works well for me for short-medium term brush and/or pot storage. The only drawback is the rag drips water for a while. Would be nice to have something that would keep a deuce rig fresh without the moisture.
> ...


you get any paint on the wall with that brush?, looks like a good gallon on the handle:whistling2:


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

All the "pro" versions of this product are sold out. What a crock! I was actually about to buy some.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

TrueColors said:


> All the "pro" versions of this product are sold out. What a crock! I was actually about to buy some.


From what I read there doesn't seem to be any advantage (or difference in quality) by purchasing the "pro" version anyway.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Bought one last week. So far so good!


----------



## SunHouseProperties (Feb 19, 2015)

*Goose neck plastic form and magnet brush holder.*

Just wanted to mention that my goose necks (the wire inside) became useless.. so I used them for exterior oil HAHAHA BYE BYE 15 bucks each ..... BUT I now use the hard plastic wrap to protect my 2.5 and 3 inch brush .. GREAT recycling!!! and I use magnet clips on the edge of my cut can - paint tray - 5r and the brush bristles hang freely into clean water untill next use. I also cut 2 notches opposite each other on a 5r and use the wire handle to bridge the gap then I slide the hole on the brush handle and the brush can hang in my 5r filled with clean water ( room temp NOT hot water or cold and make sure its in a place where temp wont damage your bristles - like outside on freeze over. BUT I'll of coarse take a look at this product and give it MY DUE attention , however long that might be!:whistling2:


----------



## SunHouseProperties (Feb 19, 2015)

Just had to point out I keep a sample size ( 100ml ) spray bottle of water and when I'm leaving for the night I spray the top of my paint with a thin film of water enough for evaporation ( 1 ml above the paint apprx ) then I cover with another tray or sheet of cardboard or even my drop sheet... this has worked every time and if I want more days I just spray alittle more water. After a while and with different products you'll know how much water to use.... DONT USE THIS TRICK ON OILS only water based products people.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

chrisn said:


> you get any paint on the wall with that brush?, looks like a good gallon on the handle:whistling2:


Actually there's only about a quart on the brush. The other three quarts are on the roller handle and the screen. But at least the rig's primed for use:whistling2:


----------



## Happee_grrl (Feb 9, 2014)

I put those damn plastic bags in empty kleenex boxes, each one looped in the next so they actually pop up when you pull one out.

I just toss a box in the pickup when I'm getting low.


----------



## trainbeat (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm obsessive with keeping my brushes in the best condition possible. I bought this product and I'm a little disappointed. 
Fist of all, the biggest flaw is the air tight seal that doesn't allow the brush to dry properly after it is cleaned, and I always take care to bang out all the access water. I don't know about you guys, but I like my brush to be dry and crisp when I take it out of the wrapper. This would be remedied by drilling some holes I guess. 
Also, traditional paper covers constrict the bristles properly so as it's drying the tip of the brush keeps it's nice, tapered shape. Not so with this one. 
With a few design tweaks this could be a great product, but I'm not sold on it's current inception.


----------



## redd (Mar 22, 2015)

Seems like it would do decently with flat brushes, but what about angled brushes? If I pulled my angled brush out of this case to find out the tip of the bristles got slightly bent and dried like that, I'd be pissed haha unless it has a way of holding the brush to where it prevents that. And I also like my brushes super dry. I Don't mind excessively hand spinning my brushes to produce that natural evenly spaced bristle flare rather than leave the bristles semi wet to dry all clumped up and goofy like


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just one more thing to lose imo. I sure wouldn't buy them for my crew. I'm a fan of ripping some paper off the masking gun and making my own, that is if the original holder is gone.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think the plastic brush keepers were originally designed for storing brushes that weren't yet cleaned. Hence the air tight design. I don't believe these brush holders were meant for storing dry brushes.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I just tried them out last week. Didn't wash a brush for 3 days and it seemed fine on days 2 and 3. I also switched to wooster speed buckets so at the end of the day my cleanup was - Put brush in brush keeper, put speed bucket inside of Kovrd bag, put brush behind bucket in Kovrd bag, zip up kovrd bag. 

Sure beats having to clean it all up at the end of the day. I'll be really curious to see how it works once the summer heat starts though.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> I just tried them out last week. Didn't wash a brush for 3 days and it seemed fine on days 2 and 3. I also switched to wooster speed buckets so at the end of the day my cleanup was - Put brush in brush keeper, put speed bucket inside of Kovrd bag, put brush behind bucket in Kovrd bag, zip up kovrd bag.
> 
> Sure beats having to clean it all up at the end of the day. I'll be really curious to see how it works once the summer heat starts though.


 I hadn't heard of the Speed Buckets before, might have to try one. They look similar to the Pelicans which I don't like much because they don't have a real handle. I wonder if they use the Pelican liners? I've got a bunch already but hardly ever use them because I don't like holding a pot by a strap.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Never heard if the speed bucket either. Looks awesome. Love the built-in magnet too!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> I hadn't heard of the Speed Buckets before, might have to try one. They look similar to the Pelicans which I don't like much because they don't have a real handle. I wonder if they use the Pelican liners? I've got a bunch already but hardly ever use them because I don't like holding a pot by a strap.


The speedbucket is 2 gallons. It was a little weird to get used to at first, but I'm digging it now. No more stupid 2 gallon grids, and the magnet keeps from rolling onto the brush all the time. 

They are pricey, but I'll probably stick with them.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like they also have a 1/2 gallon that will work with rollers 7" or less. That would be my preference for most interior stuff, and the deuce for exterior.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> The speedbucket is 2 gallons. It was a little weird to get used to at first, but I'm digging it now. No more stupid 2 gallon grids, and the magnet keeps from rolling onto the brush all the time.
> 
> They are pricey, but I'll probably stick with them.


Ok, I was looking at these









Got a link for the 2 gallon ones? That would be even better. I work out of a deuce most of the time. I know what you mean about the aggravation of a screen, just another place to generate trash in your paint. 

When I've tried the smaller (1/2 gallon) ones like the Pelican, I can't seem to get into them. They're too small.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Jmays I don't even see a deuce on the Wooster site so I'm not sure what Hines is talking about. I would like the 1/2 for interior trim since I like to refresh the pot often anyways (and a deuce makes the amount of paint I like to keep too shallow) but would love the deuce for everything else.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry guys, forgot to check back on thus thread 

This is the one I ordered from amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003E478I6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Its definitely more than a half gallon so I'm not sure why it is labeled as such. Its basically 12x12 and 8 or 9 inches deep.

Ill try to remember to take a pic tomorrow comparing the size with other buckets.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Oval buckets are also nice:

http://t2.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/42/54/73/400_F_42547386_Y1HuFCHMsYjrYz5Vd2LEjEZRTZqLFNxd.jpg


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

RE: Brush Cover
I saw these guys at the True Value show a few weeks back. They were full time painters who came up with a better mouse trap, so to say. They're not the ones people remember from years back, it's a new design on an old idea. I decided to try them out, awaiting delivery


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> The speedbucket is 2 gallons. It was a little weird to get used to at first, but I'm digging it now. No more stupid 2 gallon grids, and the magnet keeps from rolling onto the brush all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> They are pricey, but I'll probably stick with them.



The Speed Bucket is my preferred bucket. I've probably got 8-10 of them. They last a long time. Easy to clean out. Saves money over the long haul and wsy easier to use. I also like their smaller bucket that works with 4" rollers


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Damon T said:


> The Speed Bucket is my preferred bucket. I've probably got 8-10 of them. They last a long time. Easy to clean out. Saves money over the long haul and wsy easier to use. I also like their smaller bucket that works with 4" rollers


It's great to have a stack of them. They way, we can let 'em dry so they peel easily.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> This is the one I ordered from amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003E478I6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Its definitely more than a half gallon so I'm not sure why it is labeled as such. Its basically 12x12 and 8 or 9 inches deep.


The Wooster Speed Bucket is spec'd as having a 1/2 gallon "working capacity". If will definitely hold more than that. However, anything more than a 1/2 gallon and you start to cover the built in grid/roll off area. 

If being used only with a brush for trim work, fill it up and have at it!


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Im tellin ya, oval buckets. You can fill them 2/3 full (12-15L capacity), which is still 8-10 L, or about 2.5 gallons.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I picked up some of these liners for the speed bucket and they work nice.

http://www.valleyproproducts.com/


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is another style of brush keeper I found recently. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Here is another style of brush keeper I found recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These look sweet!! These look very durable and reusable over many brushes. I have found a solid oval angle 2.5 works for 80% of my work. I wash and reuse about 20 times then they become an exterior trim brush. When the bristles start to crimp from jaming them into corners and rough stucco, I toss em.

How much were these? The website only has an email to get info from.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

you can also just paste your bristles. That keeps them together and you can soften them again with water.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

picture


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What do you use that brush for Brian?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I did not ask the cost of the keeper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

That is called a ceiling brush. You can use it for doing brushed translucent wall techniques, for applying paste to wallpaper, for applying wall/ceiling primer.

Its also the same brush people used before the roller was invented.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

DeanV said:


> Here is another style of brush keeper I found recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Whered you find those?


----------

